# Hobby Lobby weekly coupon...



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

If anybody can use these, feel free too ! Just tryin' to help our hobby out fellas.










Just right click and save, then print ! Or if you don't have a printer, just go to the Hobby Lobby web sit and use it on-line for shopping.

40% off goes along way in todays economy ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks T!! but dont forget about the ex. date on the bottom guys!!! gotta use it quick!! 
maybe this can be a new thread everyone hits to get the coupon if Trend can keep up on up dating it?!  
i have to dig through my news paper lookin 4 a lil 3 inch coupon...thanks for the help bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this is the one that works at michaels also?? i dont got hobby lobby :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 08:09 AM~18312840
> *this is the one that works at michaels also?? i  dont got hobby lobby :angry:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

o,ok coo i thought i read a while ago one of these stores are affiliated with michaels and thought it was this one. thanx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 11:09 AM~18312840
> *this is the one that works at michaels also?? i  dont got hobby lobby :angry:
> *


J. Check with your local store some will take competitors coupons.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

http://hobbylobby.com/


http://www.michaels.com/art/online/home


Go to there web site and sign up they will send you emails with the weekly coupon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 10:02 AM~18312799
> *thanks T!! but dont forget about the ex. date on the bottom guys!!! gotta use it quick!!
> maybe this can be a new thread everyone hits to get the coupon if Trend can keep up on up dating it?!
> i have to dig through my news paper lookin 4 a lil 3 inch coupon...thanks for the help bro!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yep ! Kool you can use it homie !

Also some Michael stores have taken this coupon as well.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

I know what coupon i'll be using tomorrow after work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's that time again fellas !!!!!!!!!!!

Here's the new 40% off coupon for this week. Hope someone can use it !!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks! I used it to buy some paint there & they gave me another 40% coupon on the receipt.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 29 2010, 08:47 AM~18432026
> *thanks! I used it to buy some paint there & they gave me another 40% coupon on the receipt.
> *



Kool ! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 29 2010, 09:38 AM~18432005
> *It's that time again fellas !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the new 40% off coupon for this week. Hope someone can use it !!!!!
> ...


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 29 2010, 06:38 AM~18432005
> *It's that time again fellas !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the new 40% off coupon for this week. Hope someone can use it !!!!!
> ...


:h5: IM BUYING SOME CASTING RUBBER TOMORROW!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 02:58 PM~18434247
> *:h5: IM BUYING SOME CASTING RUBBER TOMORROW!
> *


x2 but i have to get the industrial kind for the shit ill be pulling off next year


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 03:34 PM~18434478
> *x2 but i have to get the industrial kind for the shit ill be pulling off next year
> *


EH , I JUST NEED SOME MOLDS OF TOOLS FOR MY DIORAMA,IT BEATS BUYING A BUNCH OF TAMIYA KITS FOR ALL THE THINGS I NEED...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 04:58 PM~18434247
> *:h5: IM BUYING SOME CASTING RUBBER TOMORROW!
> *



Great idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need to cast some Optima batteries and some other small items.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/search/default....oryName&F_All=Y


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's the new coupon fellas. It's also honored at some Micheal's store's.




















Just tryin' to keep the hobby alive.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just there yesturday.....need to pick up a 66. They didn't have a 62

Thanks Trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 17 2010, 09:59 AM~18589979
> *I was just there yesturday.....need to pick up a 66. They didn't have a 62
> 
> Thanks Trend
> *


Kool !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Coupon for this week if anybody needs it here it is.................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

i used it yesterday on the super resin casting kit, normally 69.99, came out to 45 bucks...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/entire_ad.cfm?menu=1

models are 30% off this week


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 10 2010, 08:37 AM~18775876
> *http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/entire_ad.cfm?menu=1
> 
> models are 30% off this week
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This weeks coupon can't be used on models at Hobby Lobby but it can be used at some Michael's store's... :biggrin: 










But we still can use it on supplies at the Lobby !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate you keeping this updated. Used this again to re-up on some x-acto blades today. like $3 man, sweet!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 11 2010, 07:25 AM~18781831
> *This weeks coupon can't be used on models at Hobby Lobby but it can be used at some Michael's store's... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they were doing 30% off model kits though still


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's this week's coupon fella's...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 25 2010, 08:04 AM~18900845
> *Here's this week's coupon fella's...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tone! I just used it online!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 25 2010, 10:19 AM~18901445
> *Thanks Tone! I just used it online!!
> *


 :thumbsup: ............


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 25 2010, 06:04 AM~18900845
> *Here's this week's coupon fella's...
> 
> 
> ...


more resin for me!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, another week of 40% off ! Some of the new Revell kits are in the Hobby Lobby and Micheal stores too ! For you resin casters, don't forget they have resin casting kits as well! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

To The Top for my Dynasty Fam !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This weeks coupon is here fellas !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 8 2010, 08:49 AM~19014687
> *This weeks coupon is here fellas !
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for keeping these posted. I used one again last week.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 12:23 PM~19015674
> *thanks again for keeping these posted.  I used one again last week.
> *


It's all good homie ! Glad you could use it . 

I used one today on some paint. Thursday I'ma buy the new Revell Hemi Dart and another '72 Revell Cutlass 442 ! :biggrin: 

$15 for the new kits ain't bad at all .......... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's that time again fellas ! Lets go shoppin' for *OURSELVES* right before Christmas !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hobby Lobby is at it again homies ! 

Use this at Hobby Lobby or some participating Michaels !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

More Holiday savings homies !!!!!!!!! 














Heck give one to the old lady so she can almost get two kits for the price of one this Christmas !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 31 2010, 05:51 AM~18951257
> *Oh yeah, another week of 40% off ! Some of the new Revell kits are in the Hobby Lobby and Micheal stores too ! For you resin casters, don't forget they have resin casting kits as well!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hittin it today with a friend..with 2 coupons.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/assets/dynamic/_...0_50_coupon.gif
:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a 50% off for Michaels...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19343503
> *here's a 50% off for Michaels...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

id use it but the michaels here has literally nothing! half an aisle of model cars.. :uh: and most of em are metal shit.

I gotta hit up a few big lots here and see what they have


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 12:52 PM~19343522
> *:0  :0
> 
> id use it but the michaels here has literally nothing!  half an aisle of model cars.. :uh:  and most of em are metal shit.
> ...


yeah, Hobby Lobby is def the spot. I can never find kits at Big Lots though. 

ooh, you should be able to use this same coupon at Hobby Lobby. I know Michaels takes Hobby Lobby's.


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 PM~19343756
> *yeah, Hobby Lobby is def the spot.  I can never find kits at Big Lots though.
> 
> ooh, you should be able to use this same coupon at Hobby Lobby.  I know Michaels takes Hobby Lobby's.
> *



that would be cool if u could use the michaels coupon at hobby lobby..but i doubt it..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 16 2010, 01:48 PM~19343503
> *here's a 50% off for Michaels...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: , GOOD LOOKIN' OUT BRO !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 11:52 AM~19343522
> *:0  :0
> 
> id use it but the michaels here has literally nothing!  half an aisle of model cars.. :uh:  and most of em are metal shit.
> ...



theres no models left at ANY big lots around here. my micheals has a few models .mostly muscle cars (which im not into) streetburner mc's and 64s! lol bout it. evry now an then good shit. (I GOT A 55 BELAIR AT MICHAELS FOR 5BUKS.)


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got back from Hobby Lobby.... ALL Model kits are 30%!!! Jumped on 5 of them! get'em while they are hot! sales ends tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

going tomorrow for more resin supplies...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 09:56 PM~19357565
> *going tomorrow for more resin supplies...
> *


you and me both bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not Hobby Lobby but, This coupon can be used at some and Micheals also has model kits and stuff for our hobby too.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 08:43 AM~19410022
> *Not Hobby Lobby but, This coupon can be used at some and Micheals also has model kits and stuff for our hobby too.
> 
> 
> ...


Thxz 4 lookn out


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

just got our first hobby lobby location in cali today gonna check it out tomorrow 

ive already seen 1 in new mexico i think its better than michaels imo


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 07:43 AM~19410022
> *Not Hobby Lobby but, This coupon can be used at some and Micheals also has model kits and stuff for our hobby too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 50%?! i don't do micheals much, but may try it out now!! thanks for the weekly bump trend!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19435164
> *:0 50%?! i don't do micheals much, but may try it out now!! thanks for the weekly bump trend!!
> *


Micheals usually has a decent selection of kits. Sometimes there is a couple on sale for 11.99.


----------



## tanksanatra (Jun 19, 2010)

Good looking out!!!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 27 2010, 08:48 PM~19435135
> *just got our first hobby lobby location in cali today gonna check it out tomorrow
> 
> ive already seen 1 in new mexico i think its better than michaels imo
> *


Could this hobby lobby by any chance be located in visalia ca


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

any new coupons? need to get one so i can get some stuff )


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 28 2010, 02:03 AM~19437928
> *Could this hobby lobby by any chance be located in visalia ca
> *


yup lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:26 AM~19439847
> *yup lol :biggrin:
> *


FUCKEN A 








now i just have to find time to go there I freakin live out in the damn boonies


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 28 2010, 11:39 AM~19439944
> *FUCKEN A
> now i just have to find time to go there I freakin live out in the damn boonies
> *


haha i know you live far its worth it though


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:44 AM~19439986
> *haha i know you live far its worth it though
> *


u been here to avenal bro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 28 2010, 11:53 AM~19440075
> *u been here to avenal bro
> *


passed through


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 28 2010, 12:00 PM~19440131
> *passed through
> *


yeah bro with a blink of an eye you wouldnt even know you passed by


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 28 2010, 12:03 PM~19440166
> *yeah bro with a blink of an eye you wouldnt even know you passed by
> *


 :roflmao: 

lot of towns are like that around here :happysad:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 28 2010, 12:18 PM~19440265
> *:roflmao:
> 
> lot of towns are like that around here  :happysad:
> *


so you live in visalia or something


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19440346
> *so you live in visalia or something
> *


tulare


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone have a current hobby lobby coupon????


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 09:43 AM~19410022
> *Not Hobby Lobby but, This coupon can be used at some and Micheals also has model kits and stuff for our hobby too.
> 
> 
> ...



Check the fine print before you guys get all happy...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

micheals don't have CRAP for model stuff


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 28 2010, 02:48 PM~19440451
> *Check the fine print before you guys get all happy...
> *



IT'S KOO, I'VE ALREADY USED IT TWICE.


MUST JUST DEPEND ON WHERE YOU LIVE OR THE STORE'S WORKERS ..... :dunno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 01:57 PM~19440528
> *IT'S KOO, I'VE ALREADY USED IT TWICE.
> MUST JUST DEPEND ON WHERE YOU LIVE OR THE STORE'S WORKERS ..... :dunno:
> *


x2 used it 3x 64impala. 58 impala, n 55 bel air


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 28 2010, 03:07 PM~19440603
> *x2  used it 3x  64impala. 58 impala, n 55 bel air
> *


THATS SOME GOOD SHPPIN HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 02:10 PM~19440622
> *THATS SOME GOOD SHPPIN HOMIE !  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Udate for the new year fellas !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://mic.michaels.com/20110206SuperBowlL...=MICSBEM_1_2311


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They always have these when I'm broke (which seems like a lot these days) but they still have enough kits at least to build up that parts box!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 5 2011, 05:41 PM~19796138
> *They always have these when I'm broke (which seems like a lot these days) but they still have enough kits at least to build up that parts box!!
> *


how true you are !!!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

any new ones bros?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here you go...










models are 30% this week though. The coupon is still good for supplies. I'm about to make a quick run myself.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

http://hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Anymore michaels coupons? :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2011, 07:53 AM~20481695
> *Anymore michaels coupons? :happysad:
> *


http://www.michaels.com/050111-ShopLocal-U...te=US%20Coupons


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

could only find %25 off online, they had a %40 off coupon in the sunday paper though. :biggrin: gonna use it this week


----------

